# Black Mirror



## Mou (17 Novembre 2016)

Vogliamo parlare di questa serie capolavoro? Ogni episodio è una gemma.
Chi lo sta guardando?


----------



## Coripra (17 Novembre 2016)

Le prime due serie le ho viste tutte (compreso lo speciale natalizio).
L'ultima manca.

Concordo con te: una serie unica che tocca tematiche micidiali e che spesso lascia straniati per come le affronta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Novembre 2016)

capolavoro totale. Avrebbero potuto allungare di 20 minuti ogni episodio e farne un film al cinema, e per me stampavano soldi a palate.


----------



## Kaw (17 Novembre 2016)

Mi mancano i 6 episodi andati in onda su Netflix, li ho lì belli pronti ma manca il tempo.

Ogni episodio è come un pungo nello stomaco...

Per chi li ha già visti, gli episodi made in Netflix come sono?


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2016)

A questo punto se ne parlate cosi bene non mi resta che metterlo nella lista  Ma di cosa parla a grandi linee?


----------



## Kaw (17 Novembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> A questo punto se ne parlate cosi bene non mi resta che metterlo nella lista  Ma di cosa parla a grandi linee?


E' una seriea antologica, significa che ogni episodio ha personaggi e una trama diversa, ma tutti gli episodi sono legati da un'unica tematica che si può sintetizzare come il deragliamento della tecnologia e delle sue derivazioni e gli effetti devastanti che hanno sull'uomo.


----------



## sbrodola (18 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Mi mancano i 6 episodi andati in onda su Netflix, li ho lì belli pronti ma manca il tempo.
> 
> Ogni episodio è come un pungo nello stomaco...
> 
> Per chi li ha già visti, gli episodi made in Netflix come sono?



Sempre di livello ottimo. Personalmente ho preferito gli episodi 1-3-4 e meno di tutti il 5, ma comunque grande stagione anche made in netflix.


----------



## Mou (18 Novembre 2016)

Per me l'episodio 3x03, quello del ragazzino ricattato per sms per intenderci, è un capolavoro, il mio preferito in assoluto delle 3 stagioni.
Ho ancora i brividi.


----------



## koti (18 Novembre 2016)

Forse è la mia serie tv preferita, anche se devo ammettere che la terza stagione sta un po sotto le altre come qualità generale (alcuni episodi sottotono).


Mou ha scritto:


> Per me l'episodio 3x03, quello del ragazzino ricattato per sms per intenderci, è un capolavoro, il mio preferito in assoluto delle 3 stagioni.
> Ho ancora i brividi.


Molto bella, ho adorato anche la 3x01.


----------



## Heaven (13 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissima serie. Ho visto 2 e 3 stagione in poco più di una settimana

Alcune puntate mi lasciano davvero senza parole. Le mie preferite per ora Odio universale e Zitto e balla. Orso bianco mi ha veramente colpito


----------



## Morghot (3 Gennaio 2017)

Mi manca l'ultima stagione, per il resto concordo gran livello su quasi ogni puntata (solo 2-3 non mi sono piaciute molto ma è soggettivo) e ci vuole una bella serie tv antologica ogni tanto così non ti affezioni troppo e se finisce non ci rimani male .

Comunque posto solo per condividere questo capolavoro a chi non l'ha visto:


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2017)

Mi manca ancora qualche puntata. 

Alcune puntate molto belle, alcune cosi cosi.


----------



## Tobi (6 Gennaio 2017)

l ho appena iniziata. Immensa


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

Finita tutta.. spettacolo.

Critica alla società malata.


----------



## VonVittel (1 Maggio 2017)

Spettacolare, finita in poco tempo


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2017)

Per gli amanti del genere horror, quest'anno è uscita la prima serie di Channel Zero, un piccolo gioiello esattamente come Black Mirror.
La prima stagione si intitola "Candle Cave" e si basa su una _creepypasta_, ovvero una storia dell'orrore nata in rete con l'intento di terrorizzare i lettori.

Trailer:


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Luglio 2017)

Finito stasera di vedere l'ultima puntata della terza stagione.

Che serie ragazzi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Dicembre 2017)

Uscita oggi la 4 stagione


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Dicembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Uscita oggi la 4 stagione



Finalmente!


----------



## Kaw (29 Dicembre 2017)

Devo ancora vedere l'ultimo della terza stagione, ci ho messo un anno a finirla 
Personalmente ho notato un calo enorme tra gli episodi di Netflix e quelli di Channel 4.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Dicembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Devo ancora vedere l'ultimo della terza stagione, ci ho messo un anno a finirla
> Personalmente ho notato un calo enorme tra gli episodi di Netflix e quelli di Channel 4.



L'unico episodio davvero epico è stato quello dei social e delle valutazioni alle persone. Il resto episodi dimenticabili alla fine


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unico episodio davvero epico è stato quello dei social e delle valutazioni alle persone. Il resto episodi dimenticabili alla fine



La terza stagione per me è stata una chicca. San Junipero qualcosa di fantastico mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La terza stagione per me è stata una chicca. San Junipero qualcosa di fantastico mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta.



San Junipero è bello per l'idea in se della vita nei server oltre la morte che per la narrazione in se. Quella dei social mi è garbata di più proprio per una narrazione semplice ed efficace. Arriva dritta al punto.

Ci metterei la firma ora per un futuro stile san junipero da vecchiazzo comunque


----------



## Kaw (29 Dicembre 2017)

San Junipero senza ombra di dubbio l'episodio meno in stile Black Mirror di sempre, ma l'ho adorato. Per una volta tanto che c'è un pò di luce 
Shut Up and Dance incredibilmente thrilling, con la sioccante rivelazione finale ma gli altri sono stati davvero scarsi (mi manca ancora l'ultimo come detto, spero di vederlo prima possibile).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Dicembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unico episodio davvero epico è stato quello dei social e delle valutazioni alle persone. Il resto episodi dimenticabili alla fine





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La terza stagione per me è stata una chicca. San Junipero qualcosa di fantastico mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta.



Invece per quanto mi riguarda "15 milioni di celebrita' ", "Bianco Natale" e "Zitto e balla" sono state le mie puntate preferite finora.

Comunque per il momento, della nuova stagione ho visto la 4x01, 4x02 e la 4x03:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Al momento sono abbastanza soddisfatto. Nel primo episodio in pratica facciamo il tifo fino a 5 minuti dalla fine per delle riproduzioni virtuali, create da un uomo sfrattato nella realtà che riusciva a sentirsi soddisfatto solo in un mondo creato da lui, rendendoci conto solo alla fine che le vittime dell’episodio non erano gli avatar ma lui.
Proprio in stile Black Mirror.

Del secondo episodio mi e' piaciuto il tema, ossia: fino a che punto ci si puo spingere e quanto puo essere considerato giusto controllare i proprio figli? Non mi e' piaciuto invece come e' stata poi sviluppata la storia, troppo prevedibile il finale a mio avviso.

Riguardo la terza puntata mi ha fatto piacere la citazione alla 1x02 con la canzone ( anche il titolo del video hard che la protagonista vede nell'hotel rimanda alla puntata della prima stagione) e anche il finale con il trollaggio sulla protagonista ( dai, quella per non farsi scoprire uccide tutti e alla fine viene beccata tramite i ricordi di un criceto  ) mi ha ricordato un po un altra puntata vecchia, quella "Zitto e balla".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Dicembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Invece per quanto mi riguarda "15 milioni di celebrita' ", "Bianco Natale" e "Zitto e balla" sono state le mie puntate preferite finora.
> 
> Comunque per il momento, della nuova stagione ho visto la 4x01, 4x02 e la 4x03:
> 
> ...



White christmas è magnifico, però è un episodio speciale, non fa parte della terza stagione. 15 milioni di celebrità credo sia la puntata migliore di tutte le stagioni di black mirror. Mi ero dimenticato invece di zitto e balla onestamente. Gran episodio quello. Mi è dispiaciuto per il ragazzino nonostante la rivelazione finale devo dire.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ho finito di vedere le ultime puntate di questa 4 stagione.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La 4x04 e la 4x06 mi sono piaciute, soprattutto la prima, mentre la 4x05 meno.
Secondo me comunque si e' perso un po' lo spirito di Black Mirror, ossia rimanere abbagliati, sconvolti, schifati da qualcosa che infondo non è tanto lontano da noi. In questa stagione non ho provato queste sensazioni, e anche il fatto che alcuni episodi ( Hang the DJ, Black Museum e ci metto anche USS Callister) abbiano un finale positivo, non e' stato molto alla Black Mirror diciamo, anche se gli episodi che ho citato alla fine sono quelli che piu' mi sono piaciuti di questa stagione.



Sapete se e' gia stata confermata una quinta stagione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2018)

Il mio episodio preferito di quest'anno è stato assolutamente il 4x04, Hang the DJ.

Gli altri carini ma non mi hanno entusiasmato. Nel complesso ho preferito la scorsa stagione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2018)

Bomba


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il mio episodio preferito di quest'anno è stato assolutamente il 4x04, Hang the DJ.
> 
> Gli altri carini ma non mi hanno entusiasmato. Nel complesso ho preferito la scorsa stagione.



Si ma il chiwawa terminator.. dai non si può vedere. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma il chiwawa terminator.. dai non si può vedere. Imbarazzante.



Il 4x05 dici... peggior episodio in assoluto di tutte e 4 le stagioni. Si si, quello lo escludiamo da ogni valutazione anche minimamente positiva!


----------



## Butcher (17 Gennaio 2018)

Stagione delusione totale. Semplicemente non è più Black Mirror.
La 4x05 dovrebbe essere censurata per sempre.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Giugno 2019)

Oggi e' uscita su Netflix la quinta stagione. Ci saranno tre episodi da un'ora circa.

Non vedo l'ora di iniziarla questa sera!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Giugno 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Oggi e' uscita su Netflix la quinta stagione. Ci saranno tre episodi da un'ora circa.
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di iniziarla questa sera!



ottimo, so cosa fare in questi giorni allora.


----------



## Manue (5 Giugno 2019)

Appena finita di vedere la prima...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Giugno 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Appena finita di vedere la prima...



L'ho appena vista anche io... malatissima ahahah


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Giugno 2019)

Ho appena visto quella di Miley Cyrus. Ma che roba è? Non sembra nemmeno Black Mirror.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Giugno 2019)

5x02... Nella mia personale top 5 della serie.


----------



## Mou (7 Giugno 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Appena finita di vedere la prima...



Puntata curiosissima!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

Questa serie è la dimostrazione di come Netflix distrugga le opere, vedi pure La Casa di Carta. Un peccato, i primi episodi erano strepitosi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Marzo 2022)

Stupenda, vista dal priml al ultimo episodio


----------

